
Keeping Track of the Weird Stuff We Send into Space - evo_9
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/weird-stuff-sent-to-space
======
JoeDaDude
The article did not mention one of the weirdest: Elon Musk's "Starman" dummy
and Tesla Roadster shot into Space on a Falcon Heavy Test Launch.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_Musk%27s_Tesla_Roadster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_Musk%27s_Tesla_Roadster)

...though it seems the journal article does include it in the list of
references:

[https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/international-
journa...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/international-journal-of-
astrobiology/article/profile-of-humanity-the-cultural-signature-of-earths-
inhabitants-beyond-the-atmosphere/D2CAEED606AAF1EA45F7D5E7512E01D0)

------
siculars
NASA ARES: Orbital Debris Program Office

[https://www.orbitaldebris.jsc.nasa.gov/](https://www.orbitaldebris.jsc.nasa.gov/)

